# how much a 2004 colnago dream and fork worth today?



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

And whats the difference between a a dream and the dream lux? it is the same frame or there are differences??

Thanks.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*I paid $850 for NOS Dream Lux14 2 years ago...*

That included the frame (airplane aluminum - no carbon rear stay), Flash fork (steel steerer) and Campy Chorus headset.


----------

